# Geht das mit Excel: WENN( ....  ) =&gt; dann Feld = rot   ?



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2006)

Ich würd gern ein Feld farbig hervorheben, falls ein Nachbarfeld eine bestimmte Eigenschaft erfüllt. Also zB "Wenn in A2 ein Wert größer 0 steht, dann soll A1 grün sein" ?

Und zwar ohne Makro?


----------



## DanFel21 (1. Juni 2006)

Herbboy am 01.06.2006 07:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd gern ein Feld farbig hervorheben, falls ein Nachbarfeld eine bestimmte Eigenschaft erfüllt. Also zB "Wenn in A2 ein Wert größer 0 steht, dann soll A1 grün sein" ?
> 
> Und zwar ohne Makro?



Moin, Moin!

Ich würde mal denken, daß dies übers Menü Format - bedingte Formatierung geht. Dann kannst Du die Bedingung eingeben und dann die entsprechende Farbe. (z.B. Zellwert < 21, dann grün).

MfG

Danny


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2006)

DanFel21 am 01.06.2006 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin!
> 
> Ich würde mal denken, daß dies übers Menü Format - bedingte Formatierung geht. Dann kannst Du die Bedingung eingeben und dann die entsprechende Farbe. (z.B. Zellwert < 21, dann grün).
> 
> ...


hm, damit kann ich aber, so wie es aussieht, nur sagen "wenn der EIGENE zellwert = x ist, dann soll die zelle zB grün sein". ich muss aber sagen "wenn die nachbarzelle = x ist, dann soll die zelle grün sein"

außerdem: kann man diese formatierung denn auch so mitkopieren, dass der nezug "mitwandert"? also, wenn in A1 steht "wenn B1 = x, dann A1 = grün": kann ich das dann irgendwie nach unten kopieren, so dass dann aus B1/A1 => B2/A2, B3/A3 usw. wird. oder muss ich das für JEDE zelle einzeln festlegen? es sind ein paar hundert zellen..

es geht um eine fehlliste, also von 1bis x. wenn zB die nummer 45 = Zelle A46 vorhanden ist, dann steht ein "x" daneben, also zb B46. dann soll am besten B46 und A46 grün sein.  und wenn zB Nr. 55 = A55 fehlt, in B55 steht dann einfach nichts, dann soll A55/B55 rot markiert werden. 

wenn das zu schwer ist mach ich esglaub ich lieber so, dass bei vorhanden-sein einfach die nummer verschwindet, also zB WENN(B44="x";A44="";A44=C44)  [in C44 steht dann einfach die laufende Nummer, aber C blende ich dann aus optischen gründen dann aus]


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2006)

DanFel21 am 01.06.2006 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal denken, daß dies übers Menü Format - bedingte Formatierung geht. Dann kannst Du die Bedingung eingeben und dann die entsprechende Farbe. (z.B. Zellwert < 21, dann grün).


Bedingte Formatierung bezieht sich immer auf das eigene Feld und geht daher nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2006 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 01.06.2006 07:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geht es denn anders? ansonsten siehe meine andere idee, oder ich nehm es in kauf, dass halt dann das nanchbarfeld grün/rot ist. da bezieht es sich ja auf sich selbst.

man soll halt rel. schnell sehen, welche nummer noch fehlt, und naja... ob nun das nummernfeld UND das "x"-feld grün sind oder nur das x-feld... ich denke, das wüde auch reichen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2006)

Was steht in dem Feld, welches eine andere Farbe bekommen soll? Kann man das nicht irgendwie mit dem andern zusammen in ein Feld kombinieren?
A1 soll ggf. rot sein, wenn etwas in B1 steht. Aber was steht bzw. wird in B1 berechnet und was steht dazu in A1? Wenn man das irgendwie kombinieren könnte, dann könnte man mit der bedingten Formatierung arbeiten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2006 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Was steht in dem Feld, welches eine andere Farbe bekommen soll? Kann man das nicht irgendwie mit dem andern zusammen in ein Feld kombinieren?
> A1 soll ggf. rot sein, wenn etwas in B1 steht. Aber was steht bzw. wird in B1 berechnet und was steht dazu in A1? Wenn man das irgendwie kombinieren könnte, dann könnte man mit der bedingten Formatierung arbeiten.



Es geht um Sammelbilder. In A steht immer nur ne laufende Nummer, also 1, 2, 3, 4... . in B kommt dann einfach ein x, falls das Sammelbild vorhanden ist. Am liebsten wäre es mir gewesen, dass bei "vorhanden" beide Felder, also Nummernfeld und x-Feld, grün werden. 

Ich hab es jetzt so gemacht: Alle A-Felder sind hellgelb, alle B-Felder sind rot. Die B-Felder habe ich nun bedingt formatiert "wenn Inhalt = "x", dann Feld = grün. Das ist nun übersichtlich genug, passt schon  


ps: ich hab natürlich auch in C/D, E/F usw.jeweils nummerfeld und x-Feld, damit es übersichlicher ist als einfach knapp 600 A-felder untereinander... aber das hab ich nicht erwähnt, damit es verständlicher ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2006)

Klingt zwar so, als wenn es mit einer richtigen Datenbank ala Accessleichter wäre, aber wenn es für dich nun in Ordnung ist, dann war das sicher die einfachste Methode.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2006 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt zwar so, als wenn es mit einer richtigen Datenbank ala Accessleichter wäre, aber wenn es für dich nun in Ordnung ist, dann war das sicher die einfachste Methode.




ich verteil da auch an andere, und da hat nicht jeder access. und in access müßt ich mich nochmal einarbeiten, ist lang her, dass ich das genutzt hab... zudem ist die datei viel kleiner    [ oder? ]


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2006)

Herbboy am 01.06.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verteil da auch an andere, und da hat nicht jeder access. und in access müßt ich mich nochmal einarbeiten, ist lang her, dass ich das genutzt hab... zudem ist die datei viel kleiner    [ oder? ]


Ich weiß ja nicht, was du alles damit vorhast. 
Stimmt schon Access ist etwas größer bei gleichem Inhalt. Allerdings lässt sich die Datenbank per ZIP und CO wieder auf Excel-Größe bringen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2006 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du alles damit vorhast.




also, ich hab jetzt nicht vor, jeder nummer auch ein bild zuzuordnen, und auch nen punkt "wie oft vorhanden" (für doppelte) usw. - DA wäre access sicher viel einfacher  

nee, es sind einfach nur nummer und x-felder, mehr nicht. hier so halt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurgler (6. Juni 2006)

Kannst du nicht einfach den Wert aus der Nachbarzelle in die zu formatierende Zelle kopieren und den dann irgendwie "verstecken"?


----------

